# Shorts Brothers - (permission visit) - April 2017



## Newage (May 7, 2017)

Hi All

What a day - I`v wanted to see this place for ages, I was lucky to get a heads up to a working party day, the guys who look after the site were doing some work to make the site safer I managed to get in and was left alone to photograph what I wanted, 5 hours underground and never got to the far north section.

Shorts Brother built the underground aircraft production factory from 1942 onwards to protect there production of aircraft and aircraft part from the bombing raids by the Germans in WW2, the air raid shelters and the factory tunnels cover 12,000 sq feet (for you metric boys and girls that a bloody lot of space).

We found papers laying on the floor in part of the factory area dates 1979 - so the under ground areas where still be used right up until the factory closed.



Picture time...........






















Off of one of the smaller side tunnels we came across the "well" for the factory - oh boy is it ever deep.






These are just the "Baby" tunnels at the south end of the site you get to the "Factory" tunnels and to coin a phrase form all the teenagers out there "OMG......................."











There is stuff laying all over the place, like these, they are brand new pattern moldings still on there pallets and still in there packaging - mental folks..........











Well guys and girls that as they say is that, thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.
There are more pictures on my FlickR site, so if you want to see more head over too:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157680321075944

Cheers Newage

OK just two more, an explore would not be a proper explore with out dicking about with a gas mask on now would it.











The end..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 7, 2017)

Very nice set. The factory area was much tidier in 1970 and rather more interesting.(Having a relation in Senior Management works wonders!). The patterns used for sand casting may or may not be new, they could have just been returned to Shorts by an outside Foundry Company at the end of a particular contract. Master patterns like these would have been carefully checked and refurbished after each casting contract - they were and expensive item and an obvious example of the pattern maker's skills.


----------



## Explore-With-AZ (Dec 25, 2017)

i miss this place i lived right next door fews ago this is my urbex virginity there


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Second shot very atmospheric interesting use of these tunnels, thanks enjoyed that, good use of lighting too!


----------

